# $40 Windows 8 Upgrade using old licenses...



## spacetwin4 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have two old systems that aren't I don't use, a Dell Optiplex and an HP DC5100. The Dell has a license for XP and the HP has a license for XP Pro. Aside from that I just built a new PC with an AMD 8150 that I would looooove to get Windows 8 installed onto it while saving $$$.

Ok, so here's my question: Is there any way I can use either of those unused licenses and take advantage of Microsoft's $40 upgrade offer, but putting it on the new PC I've built and keep those old primitive machines in the closet?

I'm vaguely familiar with the differences between builder licenses and upgrade licenses, but if someone could explain it to me in layman's terms I would appreciate it. I know there are a lot of legal technicalities that point towards "no, I can't use the old XP licenses on my build"...but I think if Microsoft is desperate enough to drop upgrades to $40 in the first place, maybe they'd be willing to let this slide. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You can't upgrade an OEM OS for install on another computer -- the OS license is tied to the computer it came with, although XP _is _in the upgrade path for Windows 8 (the basic edition).

Technically, it's only legal for a personal system builder to install a retail OS on his or her computer, although MS has, if not allowed, at least not prosecuted personal system builders for installing OEM operating systems on their personal machines. This may change with Windows 8 and the way it is registered/activated.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

This article hints that MS is changing its OEM license policy with Windows 8 by marketing a system builder version of the OS. In the past, Windows OEM operating systems legally were to be installed only on systems built for resale (though many got by with using them on their personal systems, it really wasn't legal to do so). However, according to this article, Windows 8 may come with a system builder license for personal use. Like the OEM manufacturer licenses, however, this one will probably still be tied to the motherboard. Of course, the retail version may me uninstalled then re-installed on any PC that you build or may build in the future.

Windows 8 now allows consumers to install OEM versions - Neowin

If you are building a new system you need to consider whether or not you plan to upgrade the motherboard in the future. If you do envision upgrading the motherboard then the retail version of the software might be in order as you can then re-install it in your upgraded system.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

After some further reading it seems that MS may be doing away entirely with the retail version in Windows 8. This may require users to purchase a new license each time they want to install Windows 8 on another machine or upgrade their motherboard.

Windows 8 System Builder will replace full version at retail ( - Software )


----------



## spacetwin4 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for your input...I knew there were legal limitations. @sobeit, I welcome all discussion regarding legalities pertaining to my question. I think we can all agree that the legal system for software and intellectual property is funked up as it is. So, here's the workaround:

Retail cost for Windows 8 Pro: $140

Cost to buy a full retail WinXP SP3 on ebay: $30

After installing XP on my new build and then buying the $40 Win8 Pro upgrade I would have Windows 8 Pro for $70 total.

There doesn't seem to be any legal issues with doing that, and I'd be saving $70. And that was my intention all along, to save money. Why pay ridiculous retail pricing when there are great free Operating Systems (Ubuntu, Chrome OS, Android) that are becoming more and more relevant every day. If it wasn't for my expensive Digital Audio Workstation, I'd remove myself from Windows altogether.

At least with the "$70 Method" I'm proposing, I'll be providing some revenue to Microsoft, whom I still have great respect for after all these years. But the Linux community and Google are making great strides in user satisfaction, and I'm finding it harder to justify throwing large chunks of money at Microsoft while there are outstanding free alternatives.

Thanks again everybody!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The debate is over the license terms are what they are.

Make sure what your getting off ebay is in fact legit, if it won't pass activation you'll be dead in the water. 
The license terms are simple a OEM license is only good for 1 system and can not be transferred, a retail license can used on any 1 system and moved to another if removed from the first, upgrade disks follow the license terms of and license being upgraded.

Do you you really need pro?
OEM home is $99.

Microsoft Windows 8 Editions Explained


----------



## spacetwin4 (Oct 14, 2012)

Win8 Home would suffice, but that's still $30 over my method of getting Pro. The eBay listing is for an unused WinXP including CoA.


----------

